# Taken the engine out just to detail it



## Petrol

Sod this cleaning things up in situ game. To be honest though, it wasn't that bad for 11 years old










Resprayed cam cover and real carbon fibre plug cover



















Shotblasted and resprayed all the brackets and pulleys










Every bolt replaced with stainless cap screws










Heat shields re galvanised










Wired the turbo bolts










Re plated stuff










It's a bit OTT


----------



## Mixman

It's not OTT it's bloody lovely :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

Thats brilliant, exactly what I'd do given the facilities!


----------



## Nuclear Tom

Stunning. Completely worth it imho!!! :thumb:


----------



## gillywibble

Excellent :thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## nick1275

nice attention 2 detail


----------



## Mark J

Looks great, reward for your dedication ! :thumb:


----------



## Petrol

Neil_S said:


> Thats brilliant, exactly what I'd do given the facilities!


I don't have much in the way of facilities, the car is on the drive and the engine is in my office. Most of the work is being done outside.

Here is a link to the rebuild - it's compehensive to say the least

http://www.sxoc.com/vbb/showthread.php?t=283826


----------



## talisman

love stuff like this, keep us posted bit like the cossie rebuild...


----------



## TriBorG

Thats pretty Cool talk about attention to detail


----------



## dubnut71

Aaah Built not bought, I too love this attention to detail and stop at nothing approach to make it look good. Must make you feel very good mate knowing the end result will be sooo sweet!!


----------



## nicholassheppard

Attention to detail, very very nice. :thumb:


----------



## richjohnhughes

are you single??


----------



## glenboy

Great thread this must keep us upto date with progress...........


----------



## Buzzsaw

richjohnhughes said:


> are you single??


LOL - but seriously that is superb always wanted to do something like must be very satisfying


----------



## Rich_D

Awesome, I was impressed when I came round to see it last year, but you've gone to new levels now! :thumb: 

You're making mine look bad though... :lol:


----------



## mouthyman

very cool, i love the attention to detail, id love to do this


----------



## VIPER

That looks absolutely superb :argie: :thumb: :thumb: I'll have a read through that link when I get chance. Total credit to you so far - you're doing an awesome job 

EDIT: Just had a quick 'dip' into the rebuild link - WOW!! this is some amazing work you're doing here - I take my hat to you, matey (if I had one on) - simply stunning!!


----------



## br3n

looks superb! Probably a noob question but why do you need to wire turbo bolts?? (not having a go, just not got a clue )


----------



## Petrol

richjohnhughes said:


> are you single??


No, the missus doesn't mind. I tidied up an S13 a couple of years ago and have just bought a 1987 Opel Manta



Pit Viper said:


> That looks absolutely superb :argie: :thumb: :thumb: I'll have a read through that link when I get chance. Total credit to you so far - you're doing an awesome job
> 
> EDIT: Just had a quick 'dip' into the rebuild link - WOW!! this is some amazing work you're doing here - I take my hat to you, matey (if I had one on) - simply stunning!!


Thanks for the kind words



br3n said:


> looks superb! Probably a noob question but why do you need to wire turbo bolts?? (not having a go, just not got a clue )


The turbo elbow studs are problematic on the S14's as they fall out. Mine has done just over 50K miles and 3 of the 5 studs had dropped out. I have used a tab washer on 2 and wired the other 3 in an attempt to rectify the problem.


----------



## br3n

ahh i see! still looks fantastic, I remember seeing this about half way through as im registered on sxoc and was looking at getting an s13, sadly never happened but nice to see such a detailed restoration (can i say that? looked good to start with!)


----------



## Petrol

br3n said:


> ahh i see! still looks fantastic, I remember seeing this about half way through as im registered on sxoc and was looking at getting an s13, sadly never happened but nice to see such a detailed restoration (can i say that? looked good to start with!)


Whilst they are a fantastic drive, S13's suffer from severe corrosion, turbo and engine problems. I spent months trying to find a good late example. The sills were like this though










I re fabricated them



















Sump off for new big ends










Took 6 months from start to finish




























Next project is the Manta



















It's not done much


----------



## JimM

Bloomin heck that's some dedication to detail, how long have you spent doing it up ?? Your Mrs has a damn site more patience than mine


----------



## wolliwuk

wow fantastic :thumb:


----------



## rich.h44

Ooooo my god i am speachless!wow that is amasin!do or will you ever take out in the rain?i realy love it! 
ITS SIMPLY STUNNING!!!


----------



## martyp

I so want to do that!!! Your attention to detail is amazing, makes me want to replace some of the rustier bolts in my engine bay - sure makes a difference.

That engine bay is a credit to you! :thumb:


----------



## Mossman

My goodness!  That is awesome!


----------



## visor

amazing :thumb:


----------



## tromppost

good job, looks great.


----------



## Petrol

glenboy said:


> Great thread this must keep us up to date with progress...........


The thread is usually updated daily 

Thanks for the kind words guys  It should be a good example when it's done


----------



## [email protected]

Outstanding.







:thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS

:thumb:

Great stuff

:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

took me ages to read the thread its huge, but well worth it superb work


----------



## bassologist

Another SXOC member huh.. great work there bud .. but damn you as im getting ideas on pulling my block out now lol.. looks great bud, been following you guide on SXOC.. starting my project soon project 300SX


----------



## TANNERS

total respect

your work,dedication and choice of motors is spot on

i think i love you


----------



## egon

:wave:
Hello Petrol....

Lovely looking motor mate...the 14 and the 13 look stunning...cant wait for the B/GTe...


----------



## Petrol

:wave: The GTE will just be a "quick fettle up"

Weather permitting, things should move on pretty quick now. Started prepping the engine bay

http://www.sxoc.com/vbb/showthread.php?t=283826&page=79


----------



## Benskett

SR20DET FTW! woo


----------



## PhatPhil

Work of art :thumb:


----------



## Petrol

TANNERS said:


> total respect
> 
> your work,dedication and choice of motors is spot on
> 
> i think i love you


Churchill voice on (steady on now)  Glad you like my choice of motors though :thumb:

I know this is not exactly detailing, but I have made a short video about wire brushing out rust. Some of you might find it interesting

http://www.sxoc.com/vbb/showthread.php?t=283826&page=81

Post 1603


----------



## BlackCat

Now that IS dedication! :thumb:


----------



## mneame

cracking work. would like the time to do my own engine and bay like that.


----------



## Petrol

Resprayed engine bay, floorpan, sills etc

http://www.sxoc.com/vbb/showthread.php?t=283826&page=82

Getting close to re assembly :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Looking simply fantastic :thumb: Shame about the weather, but as you've said it wasn't all bad and something good will come out of the bit of rain on the paintwork. Bet you're itching to start getting it all back together now!


----------



## Petrol

Some interesting stuff on rustproofing. I did some tests 

http://www.sxoc.com/vbb/showthread.php?t=283826&page=84

More engine bay pics on previous page. Started re assembling it :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

thats still an awesome read interesting to see the waxoyl vs dynax tests


----------



## beemer123

*great*

very good


----------



## Dougster

Nice job.

White Manta in Glasgow.

Left 2 notes on it to buy but no response as yet.


----------



## Petrol

Dougster said:


> Nice job.
> 
> White Manta in Glasgow.
> 
> Left 2 notes on it to buy but no response as yet.


You can have mine for £3K. It's what it stands me at. Believe me, it's as good as it gets :thumb:


----------



## Fursecul

That's just crazy...but i like it


----------



## misterb

very cool, the attention to detail is great, id love to have the time do this


----------



## james_RScos

Nice work mate liking the detail youve gone too on the engine.

what did you do with the block, just clean it up???


----------



## partybish

Top job there, well worth the effort!!


----------



## Petrol

james_RScos said:


> Nice work mate liking the detail youve gone too on the engine.
> 
> what did you do with the block, just clean it up???


I used a plastic brush in an electric drill.

Bumperty bump 

Engine bay build up

http://www.sxoc.com/vbb/showthread.php?t=283826&page=82

Engine in

http://www.sxoc.com/vbb/showthread.php?t=283826&page=94

Not that much to do now.


----------



## MickCTR

Awesome. My mate had a 'teg with a similar job done. It was awesome to see. Thats stunning mate what shows will I be able to see it at this year


----------



## alan_mcc

br3n said:


> looks superb! Probably a noob question but why do you need to wire turbo bolts?? (not having a go, just not got a clue )


can i take a guess..

if one pops out it won't get sucked into the induction?


----------



## Miglior

stunning work!


----------



## Petrol

Due to the heat they have a tendency to work loose and ultimately fall out. It's a common problem on the SX. The car has done 50K miles and when I took the engine out there was only 1 bolt holding the turbo elbow on.



















Gaskets are about £80 and it's a right pain to do with the engine in. Wiring will prevent the bolts working loose. I also centre popped the threads










Bit of belt and braces really but it should last.

Thanks for the kind comments  I started this almost 2 years ago and it's been a labour of love. Can't wait to get it finished and get the PC back out to :buffer: it up :thumb:


----------



## mikecc

Thats really nice mate. What car was it? I really wish I did that on my 300ZX.

Mike.


----------



## Petrol

mikecc said:


> Thats really nice mate. What car was it? I really wish I did that on my 300ZX.
> 
> Mike.


It's a 1997 200SX S14a. Some pics of it before I stripped it








[



















Few more pics of build

Back end sorted










Assembled










Engine bay










Almost complete










I have done a complete "how to" guide on SXOC. Link is on post 55 on previous page :thumb:


----------



## chris l

stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory

Most awesome, dude, as Bill and Ted would say in unison!!! Cracking work... I love that level of dedication. If I had the time and the talent I'd do the same. I'm only good at detailing test panels not whole cars from the inside out


----------



## fezzy89

awosme work.. thinking about pulling the engine outa my xr2 so i can clean it properly.. ha you just gave me the inspiration to do it..


----------



## tom_painter85

I've been following your thread on SXOC for well over 12 months Petrol, and every time I look at it I'm still astounded! Really looking forward to it being done now, it's been an emotional rollercoaster!

As so many other people have said, it's a real inspiration to look at this and see what can be done with knowledge, time, space, and sheer bloody-mindedness! Just a shame they never came out of the factory like this, but I suppose that's half the fun of owning a future classic.

Looking forward to the next 'spruce up' - well done lad.

:thumb:


----------



## shiny_cougar

Cracking job!!! I remember doing that on my Capri last year!lol Altho Jap lumps are a bit more complicated!haha


----------



## CDTI ROBO

With results like that its well worth the effort (and cost lol)


----------



## Phil H

stunning work!! very impressive


----------



## nokia

cracking, wish I could do that.


----------



## scottmmw

good stuff


----------



## EvilChap

Didn't know you were on here as well Pete! Cracking work as ever


----------



## OllieWestwood

Can i ask where you bought the carbon plug cover?

Stunning work.....i dearn't look under my 2000 14a!


----------



## Petrol

Hello Evilchap :wave: Been on here a while but wish I had more time to educate myself on these :buffer: techniques. It's a case of "all the gear, no idea" at the moment. No doubt I will be asking some questions when the car is finished and ready for a full on detail 

OllieWestwood - The plug cover was made by a member of the SXOC :thumb:


----------



## Robbie

I've just found this thread too. It's like an SXOC reunion. :wave:


----------



## Petrol

Hi Robbie :wave:

Big update on this car with lots of pics here

Post 2147

http://www.sxoc.com/vbb/showthread.php?t=283826&page=108


----------



## Luke M

Random thread bump


----------



## [email protected]

Currently on page 55 of your thread and the engines about to come out so im looking forward to reading how you tackle cleaning the block and head etc


----------



## zippo

I haven't got the time to read all the thread at the moment. Saying that a picture paints a thousand words, that being the case I've been in operating theaters that aren't as clean as your engine bay on page 7 . That's OCD of the highest order. The Japanese look to constantly strive to improve anything they design ,build even touch .They'd throw a con rod if they saw your engine bay . I Doubt even they could improve on that :thumb::thumb::thumb:
Daz


----------

